
List of companies that are hiring or are currently in a hiring freeze - wslh
https://airtable.com/embed/shrpj2r4Kjc4YoMu4/tbl8m95GiuWehnIiT?blocks=hide
======
toomuchtodo
Source: [https://candor.co/hiring-freezes/](https://candor.co/hiring-freezes/)

------
colinjoy
“User generated list, not moderated by Candor beyond merging duplicate entries
and removing abusive language. This list does not reflect Candor's views and
opinions and we do not guarantee or imply that it's accurate.“

you might as well roll a dice instead of consulting this list. accuracy will
be equally random.

------
DoofusOfDeath
I expect that tomorrow's "Who's Hiring" story will have a strange vibe
compared to past months.

------
austincheney
Bank of America is hiring. They hired 2000 people this month.

